# 93015 nuke study



## sky (Dec 26, 2012)

is this the correct way to bill a lexiscan stress test:
78452
a9500
93015
j2785

we constantly have pts call us stating they did not get on the treadmill & why are we billing this out?

how can we explain to the pts?


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 27, 2012)

sky said:


> is this the correct way to bill a lexiscan stress test:
> 78452
> a9500
> 93015
> ...



These would be the correct codes. If you look at the description of 93015 it states, "Cardiovascular stress test using maximal or submaximal treadmill or bicycle exercise, continuous electrocardiographic monitoring, and/or [B*]pharmacological stress**; with physician supervision, with interpretation and report.

Even though they didn't physically exercise, you can still report this as they underwent pharmacological stress. 

Jessica CPC, CCC*


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Jan 2, 2013)

I had patients ask that also. I just explained that the charge applied whether they were on the treadmill, bicycle, or drug induced. You may just want to change the description that prints on the patient statements to prevent future calls.


----------

